# Look at that thar runoff map...



## BmfnL (May 23, 2009)

Life is good on the snow/water equivalent map:


http://www.wcc.nrcs.usda.gov/ftpref/data/water/wcs/gis/maps/west_swepctnormal_update.pdf

New Mexico isn't painted in orange and red and that is nice to see for a change.

What trips does all this potential have you daydreaming about? Gila? Owyhee? Jarbidge? Your local raging backyard reach?

I will be herding toddlers around so I need your stories to live.


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

Really hoping that the Dolores has enough for a prolonged late May release. Got some last season, but just a tease on the Slickrock to Bedrock section.

Also hoping for another preseason Salt. Last years was amazing.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## twmartin (Apr 3, 2007)

Are these numbers against 30 year avg for Jaunuary 30 or for 30 yr avg max SWE for the year?


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Those maps are normally averaged against Year To Date data.

Will be hard pressed to do a ling multiple day float but that snowpack map covers alot of ground with day and 2-3 days trips I can justify.

Local snowpack is 200+% and the house we look to be closing on (fingers crossed) abutts the only real "creek" in the area. Will be fun to watch the melt from my house with a beer in hand.

Share the stories this year aw I will also be living vicariously through folks.


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

California is also looking prime! California Nevada Climate Applications Program


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Here in the Upper Arkansas Valley we are in a wonderful sunny and 50 deg warm spell that will have lasted for over a week before the next chance of moisture. So 150% of normal can turn into average pretty quick. But there is another Pacific storm that appears to be heading to the SW. 

Intellicast - Pacific Satellite in United States


----------

